# Safe Building Materials Association of Texas



## cda (Mar 29, 2018)

Just passing it on


http://safebuildingmaterials.com/

Safe Building Materials Association of Texas (SBMAT) is a 501(c)(4) nonprofit that is committed to educating Texans about safe building materials. The SBMAT advocates for the best construction practices by providing up to date information on different types of construction equipment. Texas is growing and unsafe building materials could lead to unexpected costs for developers and homeowners. Building standards must be clear and consistent.

The SBMAT is dedicated to helping builders, inspectors, lawmakers and other players in the construction industry make the best decisions for their development projects. Misinformation and counterfeit products are both potentially life threatening and financially destructive. By educating the construction industry on the hidden dangers of certain materials, the SBMAT helps Texans build safer homes and safer lives.


----------

